# Kiln dried wood from flooring factory safe to cook with?



## jamesw (Dec 4, 2018)

I just got a job at a flooring factory a couple weeks ago. The factory produces unfinished hardwood flooring made out of several different species of Appalachian hardwoods. 

 The problem is that some of the lumber has been dipped in a sta brite solution.
And the kilns are steamed and the steam has some sort of chemicals in it as well. 

Do you guys think this is a problem? I dont want to burn unsafe wood but at the same time I have access to alot of it. 
                 Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 5, 2018)

With those things done to the lumber I doubt I'd want to cook with it and those are only the things you know of what else might have been sprayed on it or injected into it? Like from the time it was still standing to the time it gets to the factory and you know what happens to it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2018)

I would say no. Not worth the risk.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 5, 2018)

NO !


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 26, 2018)

Your health is not worth the risk.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'm not gonna risk it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

No way as already said.

Warren


----------



## dave schiller (Dec 26, 2018)

Maybe you can get some of the wood ends or scraps before it is treated.


----------

